
The Global Helium Shortage Is Real, but Don’t Blame Party Balloons - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/16/science/helium-shortage-party-city.html
======
aurizon
Party baloons is a waste of a scarce resource. All users need to limit wasted
helium. How do you do this, a high tax on what you use to force careful
conservation, so if you return what you bought, you get the tax back.

